# 1904 Dursley Pedersen Gentleman’s Royal Roadster



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 5, 2012)

1904 Dursley Pedersen Gentleman’s Royal Roadster 3-Speed

It's a Size 7 (suitable for rider with 35 inch inside leg)

Bought it Saturday, offering it for sale so might not have it long. Has very interesting accessory steering lock only fitted to early models, which I've never seen before.















































High resolution pics on the website page (click on one to make it bigger) + I've reproduced the 1905 catalogue

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/?page_id=5715


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, there's a lot going on in that rear hub!  That is one beautiful machine - good luck with the sale.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you ridden it?


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a beauty! How much does it weigh?


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 6, 2012)

from the moment i plopped my backside onto one of those hammock saddles and pedaled around a gravel path for a few minutes last summer I knew someday I would have to own one.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you ridden it?

- it's too big for me, but i have ridden it. I had to climb on from a low wall.


However, I do regularly ride my smaller 1913 DP, which I am totally in love with 

(Please don't tell my missus)

It's still in original paint, which is particularly rare with these bikes, and has cow horn handlebars 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFnq-BUWa-c&list=UU9QXH6wlWbzuVF7zdqlh7_A&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## dungo (Mar 6, 2012)

What price?


----------



## chitown (Mar 6, 2012)

That is one unique ride you've got there. The 3 speed transmission looks very cool... and not bad shape considering age. Thanks for the youtube link also. I love seeing these machines ridden.

Good luck on the sale.

Chris


----------

